# The "so called" BUDGET flashlight thread.



## SixCats! (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Firstly, I truly want to thank all CPF members who have taken the time to respond to my many threads providing me with so much excellent information. I have been researching Flashlights (here and elsewhere) until Blue in the face. Now, I have to face the fact that I am working with a rather tight/limited budget and as such, I have to find a Flashlight that will best suit my needs within that budget. I have learned from CPF members.....I am seeking a simple EDC, ONE cell "AA" Flashlight. I want a Clicky switch. I would like at least TWO modes (High and Low) and SUPER low if possible. A STROBE would be OK, but not critical. Very important to me is simple UI. Of course good/reliable build quality & customer support goes without saying. Now (and this is the tricky part) COST is proving to be THE most difficult part of my search. I have checked out EACH and EVERY suggestion made by CPF members (all EXCELLENT suggestions) but, I have to find which model best suits my needs at a budget price. So, as of today (at just a bit over my FIFTY dollar limit) the SUNWAYMAN C10A or the THRUNITE A1 NEUTRON and perhaps the LUMAPOWER TRUST 1, come closest to my needs and budget. I have check/researched the following: Zebralight, Jetbeam, Quark, Fenix, EagleTac, Streamlight, HDS, Romisens, ITP, Shinning Beam, Xeno, Solarforce, Elzetta, Brinkmann etc. etc. etc. If someone can come up with either a better suggestion or perhaps something I've over looked, please feel free to make a suggestion. Thank you once again.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## njet212 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

Here's what i think about sunway C10A

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...0A-R5-Mini-Review-with-pictures-and-beam-shot

I never saw neutron 1A but i had neutron 1C ( similiar ui with 1A except size, clip ). I think 1A will have nearly same output with 1C when you use 14500. What i dont like from 1C are it's has too many modes ( sometimes i feel tired switching between mode ) and last one is it could not tail stand easily ( have to work out a bit and still not stable while it tail stand ). But you will meet some of your requirement such as very low mode and strobe.

Zebralight SC51 also great EDC light, it's very bright on alkaline / nimh, simple UI, it has short cut on high and low, very very easy to carry and pocketable. The only complaint i have for sc51 is sometimes it's always accidentally turn on inside my pocket. 

So my vote goes to Sunway C10A and Zebralight SC51 ( in fact it is available in nutral tint and high CRI if you prefer warmer tint ). 




Good Luck


----------



## hatman (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*



njet212 said:


> I never saw neutron 1A but i had neutron 1C ( similiar ui with 1A except size, clip ). I think 1A will have nearly same output with 1C when you use 14500.


 
This is true -- I have ThruNite 1A and 1C in neutral.

FWIW, both tailstand quite nicely.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

Thanks guys, I appreciate your help. Njet, thank for the link.

Regards,
SixCats! aka Tom


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

Hi all,

Well, tonight I watched for the tenth time the going gear video on the SUNWAYMAN "V" 10A. The "V" stands for VARIABLE.
I must say, I REALLY like this straight forward, simple to use light. The model "V" has NO Strobe (or other effects) just a Clicky on and by giving a simple twist of the head makes the light change from 1 to 140 Lumens. Of course, it's a bit more than I planned on spending but, I like it! The TWO "A" model has more power and run time but is of course longer/larger. The question begs, is the "V" model worth the extra money (about thirty dollars more) over the "C" 10A model ? 

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## Napalm (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

It actually has a strobe. Once you turn the ring to max, there's a detent there, and if you keep turning past it, it goes to strobe.

Other differences are that the "clicky" on the V10A is actually a real switch, so on "off" position the battery is completely disconnected from the electronics. With the C10A, the electronics are powered at all times. The current draw is very small though. But you may just not like the idea.

Also, the clicky on the V10A allows you for "momentary" activation, i.e. you can press it lightly (without "clicking") for turning the light on just as long as you keep the finger there.

You may also investigate the M10A, it has discrete power levels not continuously variable, however they're nicely chosen and the specs promise longer runtime than the V10A.

As for "is it worth the $$" only you can decide.

Nap.

P.S. The M10A and V10A are 1cm longer than C10A. This may or may not be important for you.


----------



## tylernt (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

Fenix L1T. Simple UI (twist for 2 levels), forward clickie tail switch.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

Hi Napalm,

Thank you for the additional information you provided. 

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

I've got the bug to buy a new light and your quest closely matches my wishes. The Sunwayman lights keep attracting me but so far, I've resisted.... Looking forward to seeing what you choose!


----------



## Napalm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*



Theatre Booth Guy said:


> The Sunwayman lights keep attracting me but so far, I've resisted....



In my experience just the build and finish quality alone can justify the higher price. The magnetic ring feature could be seen as a bonus. 

Nap. :devil:


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

Hi all,

TBG, I feel your pain. I am having one heck of a time trying to decide which EDC to buy. My budget is somewhere between fifty and one hundred dollars. I can NOT afford to make a mistake in purchasing the wrong Flashlight as money is tight these days. I'm looking for a tough, quality built, damn near bullet proof light. I know (more or less) what features I want in an EDC light such as a one cell "AA" model, clicky, a few modes of brightness, including one that is super low. At this point, I am leaning VERY strongly to the SUNWAYMAN V10A which is above my original budget of fifty dollars but less than one hundred dollars. The ZEBRALIGHT SC51 is also a strong contender. I'm am however still open to suggestions.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

is it me, or does this thread have a completely misleading title? none of the lights discussed are budget lights!


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jul 5, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> is it me, or does this thread have a completely misleading title? none of the lights discussed are budget lights!


 
They're cheaper than custom titanium lights from the builders on here... 

Sent From my Desire-Z, please excuse brevity.


----------



## pellgarlic (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

hi, just to share my experience - i was in a similar situation a couple of weeks ago, looking at a similar line-up of lights (albeit mostly single-CR123 lights) and i ended up deciding on the zebralight sc51 (thanks to the valued input of various forum members here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-me-i-don-t-wark-a-quark-123-(or-that-i-do-P)). 

i've now had it for a week and a day, and i'm still over the moon with it - i can't stop playing with it, even in broad daylight =P. the things i like about it in particular, (but in no particular order) are:

- runs off a single AA 
- the lowest mode - 0.2 lumens (still makes me grin when i turn this mode on =P)
- the highest mode - 200 lumens =o (on a single AA cell!)
- very small (not much larger than a quark mini)
- great ui - short-cuts to "high" and "low", configurable "sub-levels" of high low and medium (although "fixed" brightness levels, so possibly trumped by the "variable brightness" ring of the sunwayman V10, depending how important that is to you)
- solid pocket clip (i didn't think i was a fan of clips before getting this light - it's converted me =) )

i wouldn't think you'd be disappointed if you went for this light, but i've also read very good things about the quality of the sunwayman lights too, so you probably wouldn't be disappointed if you went for that either =D good luck, and have fun choosing, and have more fun when you get your new light =)


----------



## wreckless1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*



robostudent5000 said:


> is it me, or does this thread have a completely misleading title? none of the lights discussed are budget lights!


 
Agree 100% change the title, move the thread or buy the budget Haiku


----------



## mccririck (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*



Cypher_Aod said:


> They're cheaper than custom titanium lights from the builders on here...


 
That doesnt mean they're budget lights....There's no way you could describe these lights as budget.


----------



## pellgarlic (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*



wreckless1 said:


> Agree 100% change the title, move the thread or buy the budget Haiku



i see the title has indeed been changed now =P

i would have to agree that the zebralight sc51 in particular, and most of the other lights mentioned, doesn't/don't fall within the "budget lights" category. i also wouldn't say the zebralight is a "premium" light either, i would say it probably falls around or just above the "middle" mark for "medium priced" lights. others with a more rounded appreciation of the flashlight market may disagree =)

to play devil's advocate though - i guess "bugdet" all depends on what _your_ budget actually is... =) i have enough disposable income that buying the sc51 wasn't a big stretch on my finances, but i couldn't buy anything more expensive than that from one month's pay - i'd have to save up. for others, the cost of the sc51 may just be too much to manage. and the (imagined/supposed) cost of the collections of lights that some forum members have shown photos of (or simply listed) is jaw-dropping... =P


----------



## wreckless1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*

if you want a budget light I suggest a tank 566 . You can look at lights till you explode ..You need to buy them try them and learn by doing ,not by reading .Do you know how the zebralight ramps ,or the nitecore ? If you're not looking at budget lights why ask here ? You are missing the greater bulk of opinion by only asking here .


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*



wreckless1 said:


> If you're not looking at budget lights why ask here ? You are missing the greater bulk of opinion by only asking here .



the OP didn't post it here. it got moved here based solely on the title of the thread. and now that the title has been changed, it's even more confusing than before.

this thread should be closed.


----------



## tbenedict (Jul 16, 2011)

My advice is to narrow down what you want further by your size and tint preference. I really like my v10a around the house, but I prefer to EDC something smaller like a Q-Mini or AAA light. Bottom line, buy something you will carry, because the light you left at home won't doesn't help.


----------



## richpalm (Jul 16, 2011)

:thinking:


----------



## pellgarlic (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if I'm wrong, I THINK I found the best BUDGET light to buy for my need*



robostudent5000 said:


> this thread should be closed.



i'd second that, especially seeing as the OP doesn't seem to be responding here any more (last post was 27th june) and the OP also started a new thread here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ses!-SixCats!-orders-his-first-new-Flashlight! saying how they've already made their choice... seems this thread has gone zombie...


----------

